# 2014 Blue Wave 2200STL



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: *Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine*

2014 Blue Wave 2200STL being pushed by a Suzuki 175hp 4stroke (400 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is LOADED with the following options and accessories. Garmin GPS/FF, Minn Kota 80lb thrust i-Pilot w/quick release bracket, batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 8ft, Wet Sounds Stealth Sound Bar, Bluetooth Stereo w/Kicker speakers, Bobâ€™s jackplate, Bennett Trim Tabs w/LED indicator switch, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, easy access hatch to bilge, transom livewell, (2) rear jump seats, Blue Wave raised console w/integrated livewell in front seat, lean post w/fixed backrest, center console w/foldable burn bar & LED light bar, bow rod lockers, (2) bow fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, LED color changing deck lights, Blue underwater LED lights, all aluminum is powdercoated black and navigation lights.

Desirable 2200STL with a raised console by Blue Wave. These donâ€™t come around too often!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $38,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

